# I wish I wouldn't



## yomisma81

Hola!
Tengo una duda acerca de si esta expresión es correcta o no; cuando quiero quejarme acerca de algo que yo hago pero no me gusta hacerlo, algún defecto mío, es correcto decir "I wish I woldn't be so stubborn"? por ejemplo.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Panzi

Sí, está perfecto. Es tiempo subjuntivo.
La traducción sería: Desearía que no fuera (o fuese) tan terco o "cabeza dura"
Saludos,
Panzi


----------



## micafe

yomisma81 said:


> Hola!
> Tengo una duda acerca de si esta expresión es correcta o no; cuando quiero quejarme acerca de algo que yo hago pero no me gusta hacerlo, algún defecto mío, es correcto decir "I wish I wo*u*ldn't be so stubborn"? por ejemplo.
> Muchas gracias!


 
Sí, es correcto. 

Se puede decir también: *"I wish I weren't so stubborn"*


----------



## AVB

> Hola!
> Tengo una duda acerca de si esta expresión es correcta o no; cuando quiero quejarme acerca de algo que yo hago pero no me gusta hacerlo, algún defecto mío, es correcto decir "I wish I woldn't be so stubborn"? por ejemplo.
> Muchas gracias!



"I wish I wo*u*ldn't be so stubborn" is the correct way to spell it, but yes, you've got the gist of it!


----------



## yomisma81

Muchas gracias a ambos; para mí sí resultaría correcta la expresión, pero he encontrado ésto:
_When we want to talk about situations we are not happy about and where we want *someone else* to change them, we use *to wish* followed by *would + infinitive:*_

_I wish he *would stop* smoking. (= I don't like it, I want *him* to change it) _
_I wish you *would go* away. (= I don't want you here, I want *you* to take some action) _
_I wish you *wouldn't squeeze* the toothpaste from the middle! (= I want you to change your habits.) _
e interpreto que gramaticamente no es correcto, más que nada por la parte en negrita "someone else". 
Entonces, gramaticalmente no es correcto? Es habitual su uso pero realmente está mal dicho??
Lamento incidir tanto en el tema, pero es que tengo bastante interés.
Muchas gracias otra vez.


----------



## ert

yomisma81 said:


> , más que nada por la parte en negrita "someone else".
> Entonces, gramaticalmente no es correcto? Es habitual su uso pero realmente está mal dicho??
> Lamento incidir tanto en el tema, pero es que tengo bastante interés.
> Muchas gracias otra vez.


Cuando no estás hablando de "someone else", me suena más natural usar "were" que "would + infinitive", como en el ejemplo de micafe: "I wish I *weren't* so stubborn", pero "I wish I *wouldn't be* so stubborn" no suena mal, y tampoco veo que sea gramaticalmente incorrecto.


----------



## Basenjigirl

Shouldn't it be "I wish I *wasn't* so stubborn" because the speaker is wishing to be something that he is not? What I mean is that the speaker is stating a fact that he IS stubborn and he wishes that he wasn't. To me, "weren't" doesn't sound right in this instance. But that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## ert

Basenjigirl said:


> Shouldn't it be "I wish I *wasn't* so stubborn" because the speaker is wishing to be something that he is not? What I mean is that the speaker is stating a fact that he IS stubborn and he wishes that he wasn't. To me, "weren't" doesn't sound right in this instance. But that's just my humble opinion.


"I wish I *weren't*" would be the technically correct way to say it, because with "I wish" you are triggering the subjunctive. But "I wish I *wasn't*" is probably more common in colloquial English.


----------



## micafe

Basenjigirl said:


> Shouldn't it be "I wish I *wasn't* so stubborn" because the speaker is wishing to be something that he is not? What I mean is that the speaker is stating a fact that he IS stubborn and he wishes that he wasn't. To me, "weren't" doesn't sound right in this instance. But that's just my humble opinion.


 
That's one of the few instances where the subjunctive is still used in English. You hear 'I wish I wasn't' but if you want to say it the correct way, you must use 'were'. 

The same goes for the other persons: I wish he/she weren't...


----------



## Ivy29

yomisma81 said:


> Hola!
> Tengo una duda acerca de si esta expresión es correcta o no; cuando quiero quejarme acerca de algo que yo hago pero no me gusta hacerlo, algún defecto mío, es correcto decir "I wish I woldn't be so stubborn"? por ejemplo.
> Muchas gracias!


 

En inglés después del verbo WISH se construye con subjuntivo y se puede usar SHOULD

*I wish I shouldn't be so stubborn.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## jdenson

Ivy29 said:


> En inglés después del verbo WISH se construye con subjuntivo y se puede usar SHOULD
> 
> *I wish I shouldn't be so stubborn.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


I can't speak for the Brits, but "I wish I shouldn't be so stubborn" is not American English.
In the U.S., the correct English is "I wish I weren't so stubborn."
JD


----------



## Ivy29

jdenson said:


> I can't speak for the Brits, but "I wish I shouldn't be so stubborn" is not American English.
> In the U.S., the correct English is "I wish I weren't so stubborn."
> JD


 
IS it incorrect English ??

Ivy29


----------



## mauro63

According to what I have learned so far, you can use both would and a past tense depending on the meaning of the sentence:

1- *Past tenses are used with a present or future meaning:*
It expresses regret that things are not different 
*I wish I spoke French or I could speak French* (you wish but actually you do not)
_*Do you ever wish you lived somewhere else*_?
*I wish you hadn't said that !*

*2- Would is used as a softened form of Will :*
*Everybody wishes you would go home!* (Why won't you go home!)
*I wish you would stop smoking* ! ( Why won't you stop smoking!)
This can be like an order or a critical request:
_I wish you wouldn't drive so fast_ ( Don't drive so fast!)
_I wish you didn't drive so fast_ ( I'm sorry you drive so fast)

Would usually express regret, impatience or irritance because someone *will *keep doing something or _*won't*_ do something:

I wish she would be quiet !
I wish you wouldn't keep doing that stupid noise !

3- Was / Were:

I wish I were (was) taller .Both are correct but were is rather formal because it's a subjunctive form. 
                   As to  *wish ..... should* ..    I've never heard it.

I hope it may help


----------



## Basenjigirl

Ivy29 said:


> En inglés después del verbo WISH se construye con subjuntivo y se puede usar SHOULD
> 
> *I wish I shouldn't be so stubborn.*
> 
> *Ivy29*



THIS IS INCORRECT ENGLISH. DO NOT SAY THIS.


----------



## ashley817

"i wish i wouldn't" in chinese is"我想我不会".

LOL

ASHLEY SHEN/CHINA


----------



## roxcyn

Ivy29 said:


> En inglés después del verbo WISH se construye con subjuntivo y se puede usar SHOULD
> 
> *I wish I shouldn't be so stubborn.*
> 
> *Ivy29*




No se usa así


----------



## Ivy29

Basenjigirl said:


> THIS IS INCORRECT ENGLISH. DO NOT SAY THIS.


 
The cheapest way to hook your iPod Video up to a TV - Apple News *...*- [ Traduzca esta página ] Damn, *i wish i should*'ve try that trick but oh well. 
I could not forget these training days. I got more value than what i expected out of it*. I wish I should get more opportunities to attend more trainings with you.*
. *I wish I should* remember the emails of some of the people I met back then in  Nazcan lines, I wish I should visit that place atleaset once in my life time. -Oh how *I wish I should* be, never me! Oh how *I wish I were akin* to them;
convince him to go .I did that one time and now *I wish I should of never did it*.

*I wish I should write a script that post a message* when my winamp changes a song
_Do you own a gun?_

_Nopes, *I wish I should own a gun* and then I have shot down all my bosses…………._

*I wish I should make an attempt* to describe more technically. I (Wikipedia)

*i wish i should go back to teenage but i cannot i am 26yrs old.*
*hilarious romantic mysterious*
*i wish i should of read* these books sooner i had one for the money for a year before i touch it...
 *I wish I should always be on the RIGHT side,* so my 'Side' is not a fixed one, it is flexible. I can not fix my SIDE on the principle of "my country, right.
*I wish I should start* a website relating to Angling…
*which is what I WISH I should have done* at the CNE tonight –
following your "footprints", admiring your shots and enjoying your comments and philosophy. Your site on the net is *such a one that I wish I should have been producing myself*. 
*Amazon.com: Reviews for Mastering Delphi 5: Books: Marco Cantu*
-I've seen this book and it's no more effective or should I say inefective than the two other Marco Cantu books *I wish I should* not have purchased. *...*
Science of photography: Information from Answers.com
*I wish I should* make an attempt to describe more technically. I also have the intension to write because the same kind of question already has appeared in *...*
SongMeanings | lyrics | Nirvana - Milk It (Box Set Lyrics)
*I wish I should* drink more milk He lies when I'm here in my bedroom I like him better than I never helped you riddle I never take a bath *...*
*bloating & burning feeling after day meals - ABC Homeopathy Forum*
Since I had this problem for past 3 to 4 years ,with no concrete results from allopathic medicines, *i wish i should* continue this treatment for more time *...*
*COME KINGDOM LYRICS - Janine Lyrics*
*...* seen My good old friend janine Always on my mind Wondering if she’s fine I called her on the phone *I wish I should* have known Janine(x3) It happened all *...*

I have too many ambitions and aspirations to settle for less. I refuse to wait until it's too late. I refuse to have an excuse to say 'I wish I would have... I wish I could have*... I wish I should have...*' When it's time for me to go, I will have done everything I've ever wanted to do...
*I WISH I SHOULD* HAVE DONE WHAT YOU ARE DOING WHEN I WAS IN COLLEGE.

*My Photo Gallery - Coffee Time! - Powered by PhotoPost*
*i wish i should* have a tenth of your creative ability ... tfs ... delightful 

In class I began to find myself wandering in thought, ‘*I wish I should*
*have stayed at Edgecumbe*. I would have been getting my sleep. I
am falling apart mentally to physically.
*I wish I should of kept my* 384-1500/128 SBC ADSL PPPoE service Unless DSL was more constant and faster this cable modem BS service.
*BBC News | TALKING POINT | Euthanasia verdict: What do you think?*
Therefore if *I wish, I should* have the right to end my life, should the conditions warrant this action. 
In a postscript to the June 2, 1901 letter, France shows how much she misses her husband: "How *I wish I should* see you walk in tomorrow or next day-If you *...*
cather.unl.edu/scholarship/mt/Spring2003/raycollection.html - 53k 
*The cheapest way to hook your iPod Video up to a TV - Apple News ...*
Damn, *i wish i should*'ve try that trick but oh well. 
Are these sentences incorrect ??? I wonder.

Ivy29


----------



## i heart queso

This is an amazing amount of evidence supporting your side, Ivy, and if I didn't know better I would also believe that you can say "I wish I should..."

However, this is never, ever said in English and most of these examples also show other mistakes, indicating that they may not have been written by native speakers.  In all of these examples I would say: "I wish I *could*".

I can't believe it's been written with "should" so many times, because I've never heard it before...


----------



## mariente

I wish I werent me gusta más.
Veo que en tus ejemplos, se usa el should igual que el could, me pregunto por qué, porque no son lo mismo. ¿hay alguna regla? . O sea, yo se usarlos 2, pero usados como si fueran lo mismo nunca lo había visto


----------



## cubaMania

Ivy29,
The examples in your list are riddled with really bad grammatical errors.  The inappropriate use of "should" is only one of them.


----------



## Ivy29

i heart queso said:


> This is an amazing amount of evidence supporting your side, Ivy, and if I didn't know better I would also believe that you can say "I wish I should..."
> 
> However, this is never, ever said in English and most of these examples also show other mistakes, indicating that they may not have been written by native speakers. In all of these examples I would say: "I wish I *could*".
> 
> I can't believe it's been written with "should" so many times, because I've never heard it before...


 
BBC, AMAZON bookstore, lyrics, computers, etc. I am surprised that they used it and still INCORRECT???
I wish I shouldn't have done that.
I wish I should have done that.
Incorrect also??

Ivy29


----------



## i heart queso

> BBC, AMAZON bookstore, lyrics, computers, etc. I am surprised that they used it and still INCORRECT???
> I wish I shouldn't have done that.
> I wish I should have done that.
> Incorrect also??



As we have already stated, yes, they are incorrect, because we don't say "I wish I should".

They should read:
I wish I *hadn't done* that.
I wish I *had done* that.


----------



## Ivy29

cubaMania said:


> Ivy29,
> The examples in your list are riddled with really bad grammatical errors. The inappropriate use of "should" is only one of them.


 
according to you :
I wish I should have done that is INCORRECT
I wish I shouldn't have done that. INCORRECT

Ivy29


----------



## i heart queso

Yes, Ivy.  
Incorrect.


----------



## verismo21

In almost all the examples that Ivy had pulled from the internet that used "should" instead of "would", I would have chosen, "I wish (that) I would have..." Please note that Either _would_ or _should_ is possible as an auxiliary verb; however, would is almost always acceptable on all levels and is more common in American usage than _should._

_Also, Should have_ is sometimes incorrectly written _should of_ by writers who have mistaken the source of the spoken contraction _should've._


----------



## verismo21

I concur with Queso...


----------



## Ivy29

i heart queso said:


> As we have already stated, yes, they are incorrect, because we don't say "I wish I should".
> 
> They should read:
> I wish I *hadn't done* that.
> I wish I *had done* that.


 
Can you give me a grammatical reason why it cannot be said. 
Ivy29


----------



## verismo21

yes...I have a grammatical answer...I'll post it in a few minutes...


----------



## mariente

Ivy29 said:


> according to you :
> I wish I should have done that is INCORRECT
> I wish I shouldn't have done that. INCORRECT
> 
> Ivy29


Not only according to him but to me also. It is incorrect
I wish I hadn´t done it
I wish I had done it


----------



## mariente

Ivy29 said:


> Can you give me a grammatical reason why it cannot be said.
> Ivy29


 
I should have done it si es correcto, ya que quiere decir debería haberlo hecho. Distinto es de he must have done it, que siginifica un dejo de duda: debió haberlo hecho, supongo que debe haber hecho eso. El should tambien puede querer decir un deber en este caso, si vos decís: he should have done it--> estás diciendo que él tendría que haberlo hecho. Es lo que tendría que haber hecho.

Ahora si ponés I wish nunca puede ir should, es una regla, yo al menos nunca lo escuché. Vos te referís con el wish a algo que querés o algo hecho en el pasado, a algo que deberías haber hecho y no hiciste o que no hiciste e hiciste.
Should en realidad significa que es lo que tendrias que haber hecho.  En el caso de wish nunca puede ir should, es una regla.

I wish i were rich (AE- was): Desería ser rico
I wish i hadnt done that. Desería no haberlo hecho
Tambien se usa para sugerencias el should, por ejemplo: you should to the see that movie, it is  very good.--> deberías ir a ver a esa película, es muy buena.

Espero que se haya entendido 
saludos!


----------



## verismo21

The verb _wish_ shows a desire for some situation that is not currently present. The verb _wish_ communicates that the speaker believes the desired situation is not likely to occur. 

When the verb _wish_ is followed by a clause, the clause uses subjunctive verb forms. Examples:

Present/Future Time:
I wish your dad weren't sick right now.
I wish the sickness would vanish instantly.
I wish I could help you, but I can't.
I wish I had more time to read great novels.

(Notice that "should" is not used in any example above)

Past Time:
Last night, I wished it would rain.
When I was a child, I wished I had blond hair.
(Likewise, no use of "should" is allowed in the above examples either)

NB: In sentences that refer to past time, the verbs after _wish_ look the same because subjunctive forms look like past forms. 

Now, the reason why _should _cannot be used in the above examples, is because it is used only as a subjunctive form in rare occasions. The time in which _should _can be used is when it appears in ordinary ("real") conditions in present or future time and is sometimes put before the subject:

If he should call, I will give him your message.

Should he call, I will give him your message.

(Meaning of both: If he calls, I will give him your messaage).

However, in hypothetical conditions about the past, the word _had _is ocassionally put before the subject, and _would _is also used:

Had he acted unfairly, he would have compounded the issue.

(Meaning: If he had acted unfairly, he would have compounded the issue)

Hopefully this will have cleared up some of the ambiguity regarding the somewhat complex subjunctive mood in English with the _wish_ verb.


----------



## mariente

mariente said:


> I should have done it si es correcto, ya que quiere decir debería haberlo hecho. Distinto es de he must have done it, que siginifica un dejo de duda: debió haberlo hecho, supongo que debe haber hecho eso. El should tambien puede querer decir un deber en este caso, si vos decís: he should have done it--> estás diciendo que él tendría que haberlo hecho. Es lo que tendría que haber hecho.
> 
> Ahora si ponés I wish nunca puede ir should, es una regla, yo al menos nunca lo escuché. Vos te referís con el wish a algo que querés o algo hecho en el pasado, a algo que deberías haber hecho y no hiciste o que no hiciste e hiciste.
> Should en realidad significa que es lo que tendrias que haber hecho.  En el caso de wish nunca puede ir should, es una regla.
> 
> I wish i were rich (AE- was): Desería ser rico
> I wish i hadnt done that. Desería no haberlo hecho
> Tambien se usa para sugerencias el should, por ejemplo: you should go to the see that movie, it is very good.--> deberías ir a ver a esa película, es muy buena.
> 
> Espero que se haya entendido
> saludos!


----------



## Ivy29

mariente said:


> I should have done it si es correcto, ya que quiere decir debería haberlo hecho. Distinto es de he must have done it, que siginifica un dejo de duda: debió haberlo hecho, supongo que debe haber hecho eso. El should tambien puede querer decir un deber en este caso, si vos decís: he should have done it--> estás diciendo que él tendría que haberlo hecho. Es lo que tendría que haber hecho.
> 
> Ahora si ponés I wish nunca puede ir should, es una regla, yo al menos nunca lo escuché. Vos te referís con el wish a algo que querés o algo hecho en el pasado, a algo que deberías haber hecho y no hiciste o que no hiciste e hiciste.
> Should en realidad significa que es lo que tendrias que haber hecho. En el caso de wish nunca puede ir should, es una regla.
> 
> I wish i were rich (AE- was): Desería ser rico
> I wish i hadnt done that. Desería no haberlo hecho
> Tambien se usa para sugerencias el should, por ejemplo: you should to the see that movie, it is very good.--> deberías ir a ver a esa película, es muy buena.
> 
> Espero que se haya entendido
> saludos!


 
El 'wish' es en el mundo de lo deseado, posible, irreal. Esto sería en Castellano el subjuntivo. Estamos hablando de los *MODALES* del Inglés. En el Inglés el subjuntivo es poco usado aunque existe y así lo registran todos mis libros de gramática inglesa y en los patrones de conjugación de los libros del inglés.  Se usa después de los verbos ask, demand,  insist, propose, recommend, suggest, advisable, anxiuos, desirable, eager, esential, important, necessary, preferable, willing ( source OXFORD). En inglés AMERICANO no se usa la (S) en el presente de subjuntivo tercera persona, con el verbo to BE es igual en todos los pronombres sujetos: I , you, he, she it, we, you, they.
Inglés americano:
the commettee recommended that the scheme GO ahead.
British English: the commettee recommended that the scheme should go ahead.
En los condicionales se usa en los tipos 2 y 3 
SIMPLE PAST+ would +verb
If I had money I would travel
If I were Bill Gtaes I would/should buy an island. UNREAL present or future.
after I/we (= should). ( source OXFORD)
type 3.

If i had had money I would have travelled around the world ( unreal past) more unreal.
If you  *SHOULD* fall ill, we  will pay your hospital expenses.
If anyone *should* ring, could you take a message.
so if WOULD is used in the apodosis of conditionals, and I wish I would, why not SHOULD used in type 2 conditionals as UNREAL, it is not used *wish with SHOULD*? being both MODALS and used in the patterns of subjunctive in English????.
shall= SHOULD
WILL=WOULD.

SHOULD is the British marker of subjunctive.

Ivy29


----------



## mariente

Nada más te expliqué los usos del should, me olvidé de alguno perdón. Pero yo simplemente te dije por qué no se puede puede usar i wish i should, no entiendo por qué me citaste

En cuanto al ejemplo de you should fail, el cual esta correctisimo, si pongo if you fail, no es lo mismo? o con el should digo: si llegaras a fracasar...


----------



## Ivy29

verismo21 said:


> The verb _wish_ shows a desire for some situation that is not currently present. The verb _wish_ communicates that the speaker believes the desired situation is not likely to occur.
> 
> When the verb _wish_ is followed by a clause, the clause uses subjunctive verb forms. Examples:
> 
> Present/Future Time:
> I wish your dad weren't sick right now.
> I wish the sickness would vanish instantly.
> I wish I could help you, but I can't.
> I wish I had more time to read great novels.
> 
> (Notice that "should" is not used in any example above)
> 
> Past Time:
> Last night, I wished it would rain.
> When I was a child, I wished I had blond hair.
> (Likewise, no use of "should" is allowed in the above examples either)
> 
> NB: In sentences that refer to past time, the verbs after _wish_ look the same because subjunctive forms look like past forms.
> 
> Now, the reason why _should _cannot be used in the above examples, is because it is used only as a subjunctive form in rare occasions. The time in which _should _can be used is when it appears in ordinary ("real") conditions in present or future time and is sometimes put before the subject:
> 
> If he should call, I will give him your message.
> 
> Should he call, I will give him your message.
> 
> *These sentences above are NO REAL yet , they are in the realm of possibility = si él llamara yo le daré el mensaje.*
> 
> *the same I should have taken that job, yo debiera haber cogido ese trabajo/ yo debería haber cogido ese trabajo/yo debía coger ese trabajo.*
> *WILL and SHALL are the same future origin for would and should, According to OXFORD guide to english grammar should and ought to, can be used as PROBABILITY. the train should be on time. ( probability) and wish is  in the realm of PROBABILITY as well.*
> 
> *It is a pitty English does not have a RAE.*
> 
> *Thanks*
> *Ivy29*


----------



## micafe

Hey guys.. look at this sentence in Ivy's examples: 

*I wish I should of never did it*. 
 
no comments


----------



## i heart queso

> I wish I should of never did it.



Yup, that's pretty bad...

Anyway I think we've established that Ivy has a lot of textbooks, and that the subjunctive is really annoying...


----------



## geostan

yomisma81 said:


> Hola!
> Tengo una duda acerca de si esta expresión es correcta o no; cuando quiero quejarme acerca de algo que yo hago pero no me gusta hacerlo, algún defecto mío, es correcto decir "I wish I woldn't be so stubborn"? por ejemplo.
> Muchas gracias!



I would say: I wish I weren't so stubborn. If the subjects of the two parts of the sentence were different, you might use "wouldn't," but even there, I would prefer "weren't."


----------



## verismo21

*According to OXFORD guide to english grammar should and ought to, can be used as PROBABILITY. the train should be on time. ( probability) and wish is in the realm of PROBABILITY as well.*
[/quote]

That's just it, *should* can only be used in a modal, subjunctive fashion when it refers to *real*, probable conditions; on the contrary, *would *is used in *unreal *situations. The verb "wish" ALWAYS describes *unreal *or *improbable *situations in the past or future that the speaker *desires *(_wishes_) to occur but is not likely going to happen. Thus the use of _should_ is impossible with the verb _wish_ since, as mentioned above, _should _is for real, probable situations, whereas _wish _triggers the use of _would_ for such desired however *impossible *events. 

Mom _requests _that we *should *wait to open the Christmas presents when she arrives (real, probable situation).

I _wish _the AIDS empidemic *would *disappear completely. (improbable, unlikely situation)

Lastly, here's a final note:

_"...Should_ and _would..._are both used either as conditionals or to refer to future events in the past; _should_ to express obligation, and _would_ to express wish" (Wikipedia).


----------



## heidita

cubaMania said:


> Ivy29,
> The examples in your list are riddled with really bad grammatical errors. The inappropriate use of "should" is only one of them.


Exactly, I think Ivy should have noticed that, too.


----------



## Ivy29

verismo21 said:


> *According to OXFORD guide to english grammar should and ought to, can be used as PROBABILITY. the train should be on time. ( probability) and wish is in the realm of PROBABILITY as well.*


 
That's just it, *should* can only be used in a modal, subjunctive fashion when it refers to *real*, probable conditions; on the contrary, *would *is used in *unreal *situations. The verb "wish" ALWAYS describes *unreal *or *improbable *situations in the past or future that the speaker *desires *(_wishes_) to occur but is not likely going to happen. Thus the use of _should_ is impossible with the verb _wish_ since, as mentioned above, _should _is for real, probable situations, whereas _wish _triggers the use of _would_ for such desired however *impossible *events. 

Mom _requests _that we *should *wait to open the Christmas presents when she arrives (real, probable situation).

I _wish _the AIDS empidemic *would *disappear completely. (improbable, unlikely situation)

Lastly, here's a final note:

_"...Should_ and _would..._are both used either as conditionals or to refer to future events in the past; _should_ to express obligation, and _would_ to express wish" (Wikipedia).[/quote]

The realm of SUBJUNCTIVE is= UNREAL, something is strictly in the realm of possibility and probability as a marker of subjunctive.

I wish aids epidemic would disappear completely = Yo deseo que la epidemia de AIDS *desapareciera* completamente. ( less probable).
There is a new drug tested for aids, and an epidemic break is around, I* wish the epidemic should disappear completely, hay un brote de AIDS y deseo que la epidemia debiera desaparecer completamente.*

Ivy29


----------



## mariente

En 22 años de inglés nunca escuché I wish I should. Por otro lado, también podría decir tu frase así: I wish that the epidemic of Aids would disappear-> desapareciera. O I wish the epidemic of AIDS had disapeared--> hubiese desaparcido. Pero no should. Quedaria asi con should : desearia/deseo que la epidemia de sida debiera/debería desaparacer. No tiene sentido. Y está mal dicho. Por eso no se puede poner. Es cierto que should indica sugerencia, pero con wish es imposible que pueda funcionar.


----------



## Ivy29

mariente said:


> En 22 años de inglés nunca escuché I wish I should. Por otro lado, también podría decir tu frase así: I wish that the epidemic of Aids would disappear-> desapareciera. O I wish the epidemic of AIDS had disapeared--> hubiese desaparcido. Pero no should. Quedaria asi con should : desearia/deseo que la epidemia de sida debiera/debería desaparacer. No tiene sentido. Y está mal dicho. Por eso no se puede poner. Es cierto que should indica sugerencia, pero con wish es imposible que pueda funcionar.


 
had disappeared is PAST PERFECT, it is sth past. Should have disapeared is certainly a desire that the epidemic break should disappeared with the new DRUG. The native said the WOULD is FOR UNREAL and now we have drug that probably cure the AIDS and you stated something different. Go figure!!.
Ivy29


----------



## mariente

Yo sé lo que quiere decir y de hecho lo puse en el post, el hecho es que I wish i should suena muy raro. Bah, yo nunca lo escuché. Ni en peliculas, ni a gente lo dice, ni lo lei, ni nada


----------



## mariente

De hecho cuando me enseñaron a decir eso que vos queres decir en inglés, con I wish nunca se usó should


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> had disappeared is PAST PERFECT, it is sth past. Should have disappeared is certainly a desire that the epidemic break should disappeared with the new DRUG. The native said the WOULD is FOR UNREAL and now we have a drug that will probably cure the AIDS and you stated something different. ?????Go figure!!.
> Ivy29


 
_Should have disappeared_ is a desire in the past, not a desire for the future like _should disappear_.

In any case, it has been stated that should is not correct with wish. 

(I might also remind you again, Ivy, that SCREAMING is not allowed on the forum.)


----------



## mariente

Ademas te lo esta diciendo gente de otros paises y nativos, no se por que seguis dandole vueltas al asunto, I wish i should es incorrecto


----------



## heidita

mariente said:


> Ademas te lo esta diciendo gente de otros paises y nativos, no se por que seguis dandole vueltas al asunto, I wish i should es incorrecto


Eso, creo se debe de dar por zanjado el tema ya, ¿no crees mariente? Además argumentos no quedan.


----------



## mariente

Si, totalmente . Espero que te haya quedado bien aprendido . Cualquier problema no dudes en preguntar


----------

